# 2 fast furious skyline, need help!!!!



## volobrian (Aug 9, 2008)

A few years back I bought a R34 Skyline from Universal studios for display in our museum, it didn't have a title which I didn't care about at the time because the car is too rough to drive and it was for display only. I have the car sold to a customer in norway but can not export the car without a title. Does anyone know how I can locate the last registered owner or how I can get a title, even if its a salvaged or kit title just to have a tile for the car? Or is there a way to export it to Norway without a title? Universal said they bought it from a guy that specialized in bringing skylines to the US but I have no paperwork to prove it. In the US if it had a US vin I could look it up fairly easy. Any help or suggestions would be very helpful! thanks!


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

well since it is a show car, i bet you cant get a title for it anyways... id contact your local dmv to see if you can get a salvage title on it, and let them know that you are exporting it... the problem comes in because the vehicel was never used for road use...

it was used as a movie prop, and then a paper weight in your store... so it was prolly titled as a show car. and usualy once a car is titled as such you cant ever re-title it again... also you usually have to pay for it yearly to be a show car, and if you stop paying it its supposed to be exported or something....

im not familiar with US laws... only scraped a bit of the surface with them, i know tons about Canadianlaws though... i hope thishelps some what, but go talk to your dmv they should be able to tell you whats up, just bring all your stuff that you have... hell the vheicle could also never have been titled before because universal brought it in...


----------



## volobrian (Aug 9, 2008)

*skyline*

Thanks for the reply, unfortunatly the DMV will not issue a title without a title or certificate of origion. The only way they will issue a title, wether it be salvaged or rebuilt, is to have a title. If I could find the previous owner, they may be able to apply for a duplicate.


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice car to have sitting in your garage, too bad you can't drive it without looking over your shoulder.


----------

